# Practise makes perfect.



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey people,

I've been shooting for a good few months now and just to show everyone practise does make a difference here is a target from my first attempt at 10/11 metres from 12th May 2014 and one from today 21st of June 2014. Yes, I don't always hit that many bullseyes but I do consistently hit the target 7 + times per 10 shots and that's little over a month of shooting most days. Sometimes only 20 or so shots other days 100 +. Depends on various things like family and the weather as I'm sure most of you already know.

All I can say is the consistency is the key such as the same anchor point etc. If I change the bandset it always takes me a few shots to adjust but then I'm back on track. Had to change today from double theraband black, as it snapped, d'oh! To single theraband gold scout set.

Cheers guys,

Ben


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting! Keep it up.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks slinger, will do. Reading my post back I actually realised that it was that target, i.e todays where I had to change bandset as it snapped just after my 9th shot. For the 10th shot I had my trusty Maxim Champ in my pocket, my new EDC. That's exactly what it's for, emergency slingshot situations (ESS).

Ben


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

have you considered on settling on one type of band set ? or just haven't found the right one ?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ben...looking good! A little practice each day not only helps make the groups smaller, but also gets rid of a lot of stress.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Ben...looking good! A little practice each day not only helps make the groups smaller, but also gets rid of a lot of stress.
> 
> Keep after it.
> 
> Todd


 :yeahthat:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Imperial said:


> have you considered on settling on one type of band set ? or just haven't found the right one ?


Yeah I have Imperial. For me it's either the double theraband black or single theraband gold, around 8". I buy a lot of my bandsets off Bill hays and simple shot so there is a bit of a wait for them and slight differences. A lot of the UK sellers seem to charge double the price for some reason, £5-7/ bandset although I do buy them occasionally. Quite like double theraband gold 20-15mm tapered that I bought off a UK seller. Think it was around £12 something for two with delivery.

One day I'd like to hunt but I get the impression double theraband is needed a lot of the time unless your aim is spot on, which is why I'm trying to mix it up a bit.

Ben


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Ben, looks like great improvement. We seem to be on the same timeline for shooting, for types of slingshots, etc. I try and practice at least one hour per day, and have been shooting a wide variety of slingshots and band/tube set ups. I have recently encountered (but also corrected, thanks to great info on the forum) some fork hits, fliers and return to sender (rts), with some of my set ups; specifically how I was holding the pouch. Let me tell you, that will shake your confidence! Quite frightening actually! So, my favorite set ups are:

1. Scout with match .040 latex

2. Bill Hays Tube Master Sniper, with clips, and match .040 latex

3. Scout with tubes

4. Scout with .030 latex

5. Bill Hays Seal Sniper with .030 latex (I love this shooter, yet still trying to get comfortable with it.

In terms of accuracy, I have great days, nailing slivers of clothespins and small targets, to so-so days, to kind of like starting all over days (especially, right after fork hits, fliers and rts)! But all in all, a continual progression of improvement.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Rob,

Thanks. Yeah the next time I put an order in on Simple shot I'll order some 0.40 match latex bandsets I hear they're really good. The only slingshot I use tubes with now is my EDC Maxim Champ the rest I use flatbands, mainly Theraband gold. the Bill Hays Seal Sniper is my favourite at the minute. I find it really comfortable and just love the feel of it. That's the one I was using the double theraband black with until it broke but I do have another. I will probably order a polymer version of it too as it will be a little smaller. My hunting slingshot will be the SERE as it's really comfortable to hold and has more support on heavier bandsets due to the paracord wrist-brace, it's a real bonus.

I know what you mean about the days where you can't hit a thing, I've had a few of those.

Ben


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations for your shooting!!!!, if you keep trainning regularly your consistency will get even better!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You're shooting is seriously improving, B. Have you thought about making your own bandsets? You'll save a ton of money and you'll really be able to fine-tune your setup to get it exactly the way you like it.

As far as needing double TBG for hunting, I never use double gold and I've taken a bit of game. Tapered Gold or natural latex with the right ammo will take just about anything you'd want to take. And even if you're using double gold, your aim still needs to be pretty much spot on to hunt with a slingshot.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Slingshooter and Jaximus. Not really Jax, I've attached theraband gold to a few slingshots using the wrap and tuck but not really very good at it which is why I love Bill's PPro attachments and the flip clips. That's why I always used Dankungs due to the tubes being so easy to install. I see it as supporting vendors like Bill etc. I don't mind spending a bit of cash, the bandsets last me a good few weeks. I see your point though. Maybe one day I'll try it.

Good to know about not needing double thera to hunt with as I much prefer single for a steadier aim. I always assumed the higher the feet/second the better. With tapered double theraband I got 12.3 foot/pound with a 14 mm lead, that, in theory would be illegal in the UK as air rifles are limited to 12. But then the drop with lead is much greater than steel due to the weight so aim has to adjust and I don't shoot lead for targets. Normally shoot 10 mm Steel.

Ben


----------

